# Teaching jobs



## wilmshurst (Apr 12, 2016)

With the greatest respect we generate this post to make members in Portugal aware of a new international school in the Algarve. 

Knightsbridge Schools International (KSI) Algarve is a private international school for boys and girls, located in Olhão. 

KSI Algarve opens its Primary School section in September 2016 for Nursery, Reception, Year 1 and Year 2 for students aged 3 to 7 years old. The school will be expanding each year to eventually offer a complete educational programme for students aged 3 – 18. 

Co-located in the established school campus of Colégio Bernardette Romeira, KSI Algarve ensures children are socially and culturally integrated with Portuguese national students, meaning learners are offered an international education while enjoying the benefits of being immersed in a Portuguese cultural environment.

KSI provides a unique and holistic approach to education, celebrating academic achievements with personal, physical, social and emotional growth, in an internationally-minded environment rich in happiness and compassion. It is a member of an international network of schools, Knightsbridge Schools International. KSI has schools in – Montenegro, Turkey, Colombia, Panama, and London, United Kingdom. 

KSI Algarve will be the first in the Algarve to offer the International Baccalaureate Primary Years Programme (IB PYP) with English as the primary language of instruction. Portuguese mother tongue and second language learning opportunities will also be provided. 

KSI Algarve is currently recruiting teachers in the region to open the school in August/September 2016 in the Kindergarten and early primary years (Nursery, Reception and Year 1).

Should you or any other professional colleagues be considering a new challenge for the coming academic year we welcome applications.

Thank you

Warmest Regards


----------

